# Just thought I would add a pic of my garage



## rustywrangler (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to Pat's super awesome garage:


----------



## havasu (Aug 29, 2010)

I really like the flow thru ventilation and the "bright as sunshine" lighting you have!


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 29, 2010)

havasu said:


> I really like the flow thru ventilation and the "bright as sunshine" lighting you have!



It's the realness of the sunshine that brings the whole package together.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 30, 2010)

The softness of the floor eliminates the need for a creeper too I see.  very clever of you.


----------



## havasu (Aug 30, 2010)

It also works as an additional bed for when company visits?


----------

